
The True Cost of Your Uber Ride Is Much Higher Than You Think - happy-go-lucky
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/uber-true-cost-uh-oh
======
pasbesoin
I haven't read through this latest, but I've been speculating that they are
practicing some combination of eliminating competition and bridging to
driverless vehicles.

Will the cash make it? Will regulation (or, lack thereof) remain favorable?

That's the gamble.

Personally, I view these "sharing" companies that work by making an end-run
around under-funded regulation enforcement -- regulations built up more of
than not (and there is also "not") for good reasons -- as parasites. No
benefits, no ADA, apparently no policing the practice of discrimination, ...

We'll see.

------
aorth
Wow, that's not good news for Uber. What's ironic is that where I live
(Jordan) Uber is twice the price of normal taxis. It's more convenient
obviously, especially if you don't speak Arabic well enough to explain where
you're going, but it's damn expensive.

------
chmaynard
See also:

[http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2016/11/can-uber-ever-
deliver...](http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2016/11/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-
one-understanding-ubers-bleak-operating-economics.html)

~~~
jaclaz
AND:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079023)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076089)

